
Parking Lots in the SF Mission Area - craigkerstiens
http://parking.inzain.net/
======
meekle
Thanks for pointing out all the wasted square footage in the city. Kill the
cars, use the space for more educational facilities, community gardens, and
living arrangements for the homeless. Hey, and maybe look into helping the
native San Franciscans instead of crying about the bad parking your POS car.
That is not a problem worth fighting for.

